# Oak and copper



## Hornbeam (14 Apr 2021)

I am about to make some cabinet doors with oak rails and stiles and lightly patinated copper panels. My question is does copper react with oak as I know iron does and some stains use copper salts


----------



## eribaMotters (14 Apr 2021)

Copper panels, embossed or repouse work was often used on Arts & Crafts goods made out of Oak. I'd have thought you would be fine as after 140 years we would have heard of any problems.

Colin


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Apr 2021)

I don't think so. A lot of decorative stuff was done in brass and oak - I would imagine if copper reacted brass would as well.


----------



## Richard_C (14 Apr 2021)

The Navy had a problem. Even sturdy oak warships suffered from wood boring insects when deployed to warm climates. In 1750-something they put a copper sheath on the bottom of an oak ship, a frigate I think. It worked and soon most of our navy (ships, not sailors) had their bottoms clad in copper.

If you visit Appledore in Devon and walk along an unpromising path just beyond the lifeboat station you pass a small area of sand/mud exposed at low tide. The rocks are blackened from fire. Someone told me that In days of wood any small vessels that were no longer useful were burnt here and the copper rivets recovered. It supplemented the income of families.

So, if copper was good enough for the navy ships of the line and good enough to fix smaller boats together, probably OK on cabinet doors.


----------



## LJM (14 Apr 2021)

Copper nails were used in ship building; BIG nails obviously. You can still buy copper nail (pins pretty easily, bigger ones less so). Copper is fine in oak.


----------



## Keith 66 (14 Apr 2021)

I have used more copper boat nails in boats going through oak than i care to think. It will be fine.


----------

